
Metro Trains Melbourne – Legacy Train Control System Stabilization - omnibrain
http://www.equicon.de/index.php/en/virtualization/reference-projects/metro-trains-melbourne
======
brudgers
Link to PDF:
[http://www.equicon.de/images/Virtualisierung/LegacyTrainCont...](http://www.equicon.de/images/Virtualisierung/LegacyTrainControlSystemStabilization.pdf)

